# pc Absturz nach aufrüsten



## Deon (19. Dezember 2009)

*pc Absturz nach aufrüsten*

ich habe meinen pc aufgerüstet und zwar mainobard cpu und arbeitsspeicher
Mainboard: ASUS M4A785TD-M EVO
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB DDR3 Kingston HyperX
CPU: Amd phenom II Black edition x4 965

Läuft auch alles klasse und so nur wenn ich Warcraft 3 zocke stürzt mein PC manchmal einfach so mit Bluescreen ab. Darauf steht dann 

*DRIVER_IRQL-NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL*



Was heißt das und kennt jemand dieses Problem?


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: pc Absturz nach aufrüsten*

Sieht nach einem Ressourcenkonflikt aus. Hast du Windows neu installiert oder einfach nur so die Hardware ausgetauscht?


----------



## Deon (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: pc Absturz nach aufrüsten*

windows neu drauf gehauen


----------



## Deon (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: pc Absturz nach aufrüsten*

muss schon sagen das das hier ein sehr hilfreiches forum ist


----------



## Infin1ty (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: pc Absturz nach aufrüsten*

Was für nen Fehlercode bekommst du denn ?


----------



## Aholic (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: pc Absturz nach aufrüsten*

- Hast du das Problem bei anderen Games auch?
- Alles richtig im Bios eingestellt?
- Mal Prime oder andere Belastungstests laufen lassen?



> muss schon sagen das das hier ein sehr hilfreiches forum ist
> :daum en2:


najo, gerade Bluescreens sind immer so eine Sache wenn man keine weiteren Infos hat.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: pc Absturz nach aufrüsten*

sind denn überhaupt ALLE treiber aktruell? windows? könnte der virenscanner schuld sein?

was auch sein kann: WC3 => is ja schon recht alt. welches windows hast du denn? vlt. kommt dein damit ganz allgemein nicht so ganz klar, falls es vista/win7 sein sollte?


----------



## Hatuja (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: pc Absturz nach aufrüsten*



Herbboy schrieb:


> sind denn überhaupt ALLE treiber aktruell? windows? könnte der virenscanner schuld sein?
> 
> was auch sein kann: WC3 => is ja schon recht alt. welches windows hast du denn? vlt. kommt dein damit ganz allgemein nicht so ganz klar, falls es vista/win7 sein sollte?



Warcraft 3 läuft bei mir Super unter Windows 7.
Aber wäre hilfreich zu wissen, welche .sys Datei betroffen ist. Dann könnte man schon mal sagen, welcher Treiber nicht will. Dann ist entweder der Treiber fehlerhaft oder die Hardware ist hinüber.


----------



## STSLeon (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: pc Absturz nach aufrüsten*

Welches BS wird eigentlich verwendet? Sind alle Updates installiert? Ich bin begeistert, erstmal im falschen Unterforum posten, dann nur halbe Informationen und sich am Ende auch noch beschweren, wenn keine Hilfe kommt... Glanzleistung


----------



## rebel4life (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: pc Absturz nach aufrüsten*

ESD?!

Zwar treten die Schäden meist erst später auf, wenn man Pech hat, können se auch gleich auftreten.

Schon mal mit ner LiveCD versucht? Memtest?

Meine Glaskugel ist gerade in der Reinigung...


----------



## johannes944 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: pc Absturz nach aufrüsten*

hmm.

Wenn du den Prozer getauscht hast, würd ich mal schaun ob der richtig montiert ist.

Meiner ist ir vor kurzen alle paar stunden abgestürzt weil der CPU zu heiß wurde und dann hab ich nachgeschaut und siehe da, der lüfter wackelte wie der wahnsinn.


----------



## Aholic (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: pc Absturz nach aufrüsten*

Ich bin mal davon ausgegangen dass das selbstverständlich ist, vorher schmeis ich doch keinen Rechner an. Allein die Vorstellung, was passiert wenn ein 1100g Kühler auf meine Grafikkarte knallt. 
Wobei ich bezweifle, das sich der TE nochmal meldet.


----------



## schranzhans (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: pc Absturz nach aufrüsten*

Push Pin Fail!  Nein... das ist ein Treiber oder Hardwarekonflikt. Entweder hast du einen Treiber ohne Deinstallation einfach drüber installiert(Grafiktreiber), oder du hast ein alte PCI Steckkarte die einfach nicht mehr kompatibel ist. Kann auch sein das dein Speicher defekt ist(Ja Neu und defekt)Also, ich würd so vorgehen.

1. Das ganze Overclocking rausnehmen
2. Exotische alte Hardware entfernen.
3. Treiber sauber installieren
4. memtest von bootable Usb Stick
5. Prime95

So solltest du den Fehler schnell ausfindig machen können. Hast du irgendwelche externe alte Peripherie?


----------



## Lord Wotan (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: pc Absturz nach aufrüsten*

Ich tippe auf Treiberproblem.  Oder ist Hardware übertakte?


----------



## i3810jaz (28. März 2010)

*AW: pc Absturz nach aufrüsten*

hast du überhaupt den mainboard treiber installiert?


----------



## i3810jaz (28. März 2010)

*AW: pc Absturz nach aufrüsten*

installiere mal den mainbord treiber


----------

